# Alligator Crabbing



## Phil L (Jun 18, 2013)

Here's an alligator from a few weeks back crunching a fresh caught blue crab that it found in the salt marsh.
The gators here don't live in the salt water but they will occasionally visit the salt marsh area to look for a meal such as this crab.


----------



## Click (Jun 18, 2013)

Nice shot Phil.


I love crab too.


----------



## Phil L (Jun 18, 2013)

Click said:


> Nice shot Phil.
> 
> 
> I love crab too.



Thanks a bunch glad you like it.
Crabs are indeed outstanding, how about shrimp?


----------



## Click (Jun 18, 2013)

...Even better. 8)  


Another very nice shot! 8)


----------



## Phil L (Jun 18, 2013)

Click said:


> ...Even better. 8)
> 
> 
> Another very nice shot! 8)



Thanks a bunch I appreciate it!


----------



## serendipidy (Jun 18, 2013)

Phil L said:


> Click said:
> 
> 
> > ...Even better. 8)
> ...



Two great shots...my wife loves blue crabs and shrimp. Very difficult to get blue crabs here.


----------



## alejmr (Jun 19, 2013)

Very yummy nice shoots! 
Jole aside, the shrimp one is my fav!


----------



## Phil L (Jun 19, 2013)

serendipidy said:


> Phil L said:
> 
> 
> > Click said:
> ...



Your wife should check with our alligators, they seem to find them often. 

Glad you liked the pics!


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Jun 19, 2013)

Phil L said:


> Here's an alligator from a few weeks back crunching a fresh caught blue crab that it found in the salt marsh.
> The gators here don't live in the salt water but they will occasionally visit the salt marsh area to look for a meal such as this crab.


Nice shot


----------



## Phil L (Jun 19, 2013)

alejmr said:


> Very yummy nice shoots!
> Jole aside, the shrimp one is my fav!



Hey thanks I appreciate you checking these out and glad you like 'em!


----------



## Phil L (Jun 19, 2013)

Rienzphotoz said:


> Phil L said:
> 
> 
> > Here's an alligator from a few weeks back crunching a fresh caught blue crab that it found in the salt marsh.
> ...



Thanks very much.


----------

